# Nude Photography



## crayolamarker (May 30, 2006)

The other day I did my first set for a website called Suicide Girls and It didnt go at all how I wanted it to go. She was 3 hours late and I was surprized when she arrived alone. This was my first time taking nudes and It was hers first time as well. She was so nervous and didnt know what to do. I tried to coach her and make her less nervous but with being ****ed off from her being 3 hours late and being an amature, it was not a success. Im going to be reshooting it and was wondering if any of you knew of any books or web sites that were good on posing subjects? Another problem i had was she had no life to her, this might have been her nerves but having no emotion does show up in the picture. I felt like dangling my keys. Do any of you have any pointers about getting some emotion out of your subject?

An example ?not work safe?
nice blow out to.


----------



## craig (May 31, 2006)

Generally all books are good. I would also check out Vogue and Vanity Fair. The poses may be a little glamorous, but they will give you some great ideas. 

If dangling keys in front of her works then go with it. The point is that a lot of her performance depends on you. Rapport with the subject is how photographers basically succeed or fail. I explain what I am doing at all times. Also explain why a pose is looking dorky or uncomfortable. Funny interjections are helpful. Try and plan the shot in advance. Figure all angles, time of day, lights, bounce cards etc. Nude Suicide Girls sounds slightly sketchy. None the less get with the art director or whatever and lay down a solid direction. 

I have to say that I have only shot nudes in college. My advice may or may not pertain to your situation.


----------



## Cuervo79 (May 31, 2006)

Rapport is no.1 when it comes to any kind of model photography, I have no experience with nude photography, but I can tell you this from my experience with model photography.
If you don't keep your cool, it will only work against you. Its all about psychology, if you act more relaxed and with confidence that you will get the sexiest photographs out of your model. It will spill over to your model. That is what happens when I have a session with normal people (not models) that are interested in sessions. I allways come out confident and cool.

As to poses, your best bet is to ask the web page for a sample CD and look at what you like. Also browsing other free pages that have to do with your subject will help allot. Allways remember to keep the balance in what the guys at the web page want and what looks good... sometimes there are beautifull models ruined by ideas of the "Amateur look".


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 2, 2006)

for pointers i would suggest looking at the SuicideGirls website and seeing how the other photographers have done their shots for poses and ideas etc


----------



## BernieSC (Jun 17, 2006)

why don't you try just shooting some non nude shots first.  If its your first time shooting nudes and her first time being photographed nude its like everything else, just ease into it.  have her wear a bikini or some type of clothing that makes her feel comfortable but still shows her form and do some poses and test shots.  See what looks good and get comfortable then just do the same thing with no or less cloths.


----------



## Dollface (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree with BernieSC. Start off by just shooting for 10 min or so in an outfit - clothed, and then as *your* creativity starts to flow, as your nerves reduce, then you will know how to make the next step. Start with maybe hitching up her skirt, or perhaps have her just tugging at her top. Something suggestive, as opposed to outright nude.
Then she will be more relaxed, and will perhaps start to make her own suggestions. 
I always talk to the model first, and explain, that a photoshoot is a collaboration. It's not just me telling them what to do. It's a joint effort, and once she and yourself work through that, you'll find the shots will present themselves.
SuicideGirls is quite popular among my friends, so I know the look you are going for - it's kinda girl next door Pin-up..  Look back to earlier '50's style pinups to get some inspiration.
And relax! You'll be just fine


----------

